# Should I be concerned?



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

No ideas, but I would definitely take her to the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tweeney*

Tweeney

I would definitely take her to the vet!
IS she eating and drinking?
Does she want to play?
The pooping and not realizing it has me worried.


----------



## Tweeny (Apr 6, 2012)

She is acting normal, playful, attentive, etc. She is eating and drinking as normall. That is why I cant understand it. I would take her to the vet, but they are closed for the Easter weekend. I will see how the weekend goes. I just cant figure out why she didnt move or make any indication that she had to poop..?


----------



## Ithaca (Jul 24, 2011)

Does she have diarrhea? Perhaps she just thought she evacuated some gaz and it turned out to be more. It can happen to a child with diarrhea. Sounds like gastroenteritis. Please make sure she drinks enough and take her to a vet if the symptoms don't go away. 

Oh, by the way, one of my cats got ill once. No vomiting or stool issue but I could definitly tell by the look of her that something was wrong. I called the vet and they told me to make her fast 24 hours (with fresh water available of course) before taking her if the symptoms did not improve. I did it and before I knew it she was back to her old happy self again. 

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Pleeze take her to the vet. They can be very sick, before we know how bad they are. Please let us know how she does! Keeping her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------

